# Ultra 20 M2 and FreeBSD



## scribe3s (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi All.

I bought one of the last Ultra20 M2's before they met their Sun EOL and am having a difficult time installing FreeBSD on it (Solaris weny away the first day). It's a dual AMD Opteron 1218 (read: x64), 200+ GB drive, etc... I have problems with the onboard network port, so I threw in a 3com card and it, too, is not working. I read an article that there is a networking hardware issue with FreeBSD and this machine, but that's all it said "the networking hardware is a problem" - nothing specific. NetBSD has the same issue, however OpenBSD identifies the card and works appropriately. But I'd like to throw FreeBSD on this machine, I just have no info on anything other than "the network hardware". Anyone else have an Ultra20 with this OS onit or does anyone have any pointers? BTW, the motherboard is a Tyan Tomcat K8E S2865 and the CPU is a AMD Opteron 1xx class 1.8Ghz to 2.8Ghz including the dual core Opteron 180. Cheers!


----------

